# Toyboy, ma con affetto ( Quanto la capisco ora la cara Demi Moore...)



## babsi (5 Gennaio 2013)

​


Ieri son uscita a prendere un regalo di compleanno e la nebbia m'ha letteralmente inghiottito. Non vedevo ad un palmo dal mio naso e appena intravedevo due fari per la via mi spiaccicavo al muro come na biscia che c'avevo una paura boia che la prima macchina che passava mi si portasse via. Che già m'hanno arrotato una volta, e mi è bastata.
Cmq sia.
Bando alle ciance.
Ieri sera con questa nebbia e questo tempo del piffero mi sono rivista col *Toyboy*.
O forse dovrei dire ieri notte, dato che sono uscita alla mezza per vederlo, roba che i miei m'hanno occhieggiato lungo e malissimo che manco dovessi andare a battere....OH, Ma che si guardano male? E' solo un'uscita. Sì ok, uscire quasi all'1 tutta docciata improfumata e acchittata e pure indaffaratamente di fretta è un po' TANTO antisgamo, lo so.
E' che mi hanno sgamato in pieno credo, e quindi giustamente fanno un po' gli inviperiti, perchè sanno la mia situazione sentimentale e quindi.
Ma a me non me ne può sbattere una mazza, in fondo.
Insomma quanto divago, dicevo ieri mi sono rivista col Toyboy.
Siamo alla terza uscita, di cui la prima è stata un appuntamentino fru fru in cui abbiamo perlomeno avuto la decenza di chiacchierare amabilmente di fronte ad un aperitivo senza zomparci addosso come due animalacci, come fanno due persone normali e sane di testa che è la prima vera volta che si vedono (escludendo la volta prima in discoteca in cui però si saranno scambiati dieci parole al massimo, sotto l'effetto di liquidi alcolemici vari, quindi direi che non conta). E la seconda è stata direttamente in hotel, dato che la prima era finita con un pomiciamento strusciante in auto, la mancanza di spazio e tempo per poter fare altro e la conseguente considerazione saggia di entrambi che sì, si doveva per forza trovare un luogo tranquillo dove poter approfondire il discorso, data la mia imminente partenza.
Che poi co sta scusa della partenza qui pare essersi proclamata l'era della zoccolaggine acuta e diventiamo tutti un po' più frettolosi.
"No, sai com'è, mica per niente, se ti avessi conosciuto in un altro periodo, sarebbe stata più graduale la cosa, avevamo più tempo per conoscerci meglio; ma così, credimi, siamo costretti, eh..."
:fischio:
Essì certo, approfittiamo del tempo che ci rimane, siam bravi ragazzi in fondo!!
-.-
Insomma sto tizio me lo sono _rimorchiato_ in discoteca.
Uso questo abominio di termine non a caso, perchè è andata letteralmente così, della serie Babsi in versione risoluta e donna dalle idee chiare e concise, lo vedo, punto, mi piace, faccio alla mia amica "Mazzi che figo questo qui, Oh!", e dopo manco un nanosecondo son lì che gli ballo appresso. Lei mi si appiccica dietro però, e la situazione diventa paradossale perchè ci balliamo in due in un fantomatico triangolo e poi non faccio in tempo ad alzare la testa che lei da dietro di me, mentre io ci ballo, se lo sta spomiciazzando. _Grazie, che tesora, davvero_. Li lascio fare, sai che mi frega, ma sta di fatto che il tipo è poco ma sicuro che non mi sfugge e infatti a fine serata mi son fatta dare il numero IO. Mi son sentita tanto cacciatore con la sua preda, roba che mi mancava solo il mirino col fucile ed ero perfetta.
Se attivo il mio radar posso dire di essere tremenda, me ne rendo conto.
E dire che un tempo ero io quella timidina che addirittura schifava gli approcci volgarotti in discoteca e pure se il più figone di turno si avvicinava ero capace di dargli la sola...tu pensa che cretina...vabbè, cosa superata ora direi.​
E' che *lo Stronzo* se la tira davvero troppo, è mentalmente instabile e io non posso star dietro a tutte le paturnie di uno come lui, passo grazie. Cioè non voglio lasciarlo perdere, anzi, perchè cmq sia *è lui* che mi piace, però dato che mi ha chiesto tempo nel frattempo che sto tempo passa e lui si decide...io la vita mia me la faccio, non posso pendere dalle labbra di uno che può rovinarmi l'umore e guastarmi tutta la giornata anche solo con un'occhiata e manco vuole rendersene conto o accettarlo. Ennò. E che cazzo.
Quindi, volevo un diversivo e ho trovato il Toyboy.
Il problema è che io coi diversivi non ci so fare.
_(Tebe mi insegni?XD)_
Non mi viene da trattarli come amanti zerbini, roba che me li trombo e poi li scarico già del letto con un bel calcio in culo, no, io la vorrei tanto sta mentalità usa e getta anche se non è molto politically correct, però in ste situazioncine qua aiuta, e invece ci finisco sempre inevitabilmente un po' impelagata. Tipo con sto tizio qua. La vedevo MOOOOLTO easy, mi gustava e volevo farmelo a più non posso nel minor tempo possibile prima di volarmene via in Spagna. Ma na cosa proprio da botta e via. Anche perchè da quando ci siamo parlati per la prima volta a quando siamo finiti al letto ci saranno passate, non so?, manco 5 ore di conoscenza in tutto?_(evviva le cose rette e graduali, insomma)_
Quindi era impostata molto leggerina la cosa direi.
Attrazione fisica a go-go e testa in modalità ormonale tutta la vita.
Invece.
*Invece.*
-.-
Come al solito si scombinano le carte in tavola.
Perchè lui tanto per cambiare mi piace.
E quindi oltre l'aspetto fisico sin dalle prime chiacchierate capisco che sto ragazzetto mi piace anche caratterialmente, mi gusta parlarci assieme, non so, è tanto piccolo e tenero e dolce, bò, a tratti mi scatena PERSINO tenerezza e affettuosità. ( !!! )
Siamo un po' due opposti in tante cose, lui timidino io diretta, lui pacato io frizzante, lui calmo e mite io scalmanata e aggressiva, lui un po' sub io un po' Dom da sto punto di vista (solo con lo Stronzo è il contrario).
E sta cosa, cazzo, mi ricorda un po' tanto il rapporto di compensazione fra gli opposti che però inevitabilmente si attraggono che avevo con *B.*, il mio ultimo amante. Vabè altro che amante. Lì mi ero proprio presa na cotta allucinante che manco alle elementari stavo così. Comunque. Cambiamo discorso va.
E' piccolino di età (sì, so diventata pure mezza pedofila sempre dopo B., e dire che prima io quelli più piccoli manco li cagavo di striscio ed ero per il motto "La differenza d'età, specie alla nostra età, CONTA!!Quindi vade retro mocciosetti under 24, uh yeah".
Poi.
POI mi so bombata uno di quasi cinque di meno, per l'appunto sto B., che tra parentesi _piccolo particolare legale di contorno_, all'epoca del misfatto fece 18 anni SOLO dopo un mese che gli ci arrivai, e quindi-si lo so, arrestatemi -, direi che ora non mi posso più permettere di far tanto la schizzinosa in questo senso. Evviva lo sdoganamento fra le età! Più che altro, in questo caso dovrei dire viva la zoccolaggine! - . -)
Insomma piccolo di età non di stazza, che naturalmente rispecchiando fisicamente il mio uomo ideale è alto due palmi più di me con la corporatura di un Gigante Buono, e quindi tutte ste cose tipo spalle grosse a cui aggrapparsi in caso di; mani enormi da muratore; collo da toro e testa almeno il doppio della mia.
Di lui dice, anzi, dicono gli amici.
"Alto e cojone".
E infatti è il classico tipo troppo buono, però non fino al punto che si pensa, dato che alla fine pure lui è fidanzato e quindi tanto buono non è, in fondo in fondo...
Ma meglio così tutta la vita, che tra stronzi almeno da quel punto di vista ci si intende.
Il problema qual'è?
C'è che mi ha fatto _gli occhioloni a cuore_(apa sin dalla prima volta che siamo stati a letto insieme.
Ma proprio tanto eh.
E' che abbiamo parlato TAAAANTO, ma proprio tanto, forse troppo a sto punto, ma ci veniva naturale aprici, confidarci, lui di norma non lo fa ma con me gli viene naturale parlare di sé, e questo lo rassicura e lo culla, e poi mi dice che gli piaccio tanto come persona, e che a parte l'ovvio (che sarebbero le mega scopate non stop che ci siamo fatti), mi fa:
"E' che te mi piaci proprio di carattere.
A me piace una ragazza proprio come te.
Cioè, correggo, a me piacerebbe avere una ragazza proprio come te.
Perchè sei passionale, aperta di mente, mi piace come la pensi, come ragioni di testa, e ci capiamo e la pensiamo allo stesso modo su tante cose.
E poi tu mi capisci al volo.
Capisci ciò che penso, lo so.
Mi leggi, mi intuisci.
Ma anche io però riesco a farlo..."
E lì mi veniva da dire _non credo, baby_, perchè se è vero che lo leggevo benissimo che aveva stampato in faccia a caratteri cubitali che fosse stato per lui avrebbe mollato la tipa in quel nano secondo e m'avrebbe pure chiesto la mano, è altrettanto vero che io non avrei fatto il contrario, anche se credo che lui si sia un po' convinto che sia così anche per me...Bha...
*Tanto scambio*. Parole. Fiumi di parole. Confidenze di pensieri. Intimità. 
Lui è l'unico che sa che tradisco, in questo momento, e anche solo per questo siamo complici. Anche perchè siamo in due.
Avrei potuto non dirglielo, invece l'ho fatto e mi sento libera da un peso enorme, ora. 
E' che sono come una medicina per lui.
Ma di quelle buone, però.
Gli lenisco gli affanni, mi ha proprio detto che gli ho ridato un po' di speranza solo io in questo periodo in cui è stressatissimo per casini vari e si era spento, rabbuiato, chiuso.
Eh, il potere della fregna...:carneval:

No vabbè dai scherzo, dietro quella cosa magica c'è però anche una testa, e credo proprio che sia quella che fa su di lui un "_effetto benefico e riparatore" _(citando).
L'ho risvegliato da un letargo emotivo e sessuale.
Vabbè, è chiaro che con la tipa non tromba e ha dei problemi, e quindi io gli sembro una manna dal cielo al confronto.
"Mi fai bene.
Non ti immagini quanto..."

...
Vabè, lasciamo correre va....
Anche a me comunque fa bene lui.
Non so fino a che punto.
Che a dir la verità sono ammaccatissima ;P
Perchè ieri siamo stati proprio degli animali.
Che io sono quello che sono lo sapevo già, ma che anche lui fosse uno di quei porci sopiti che però quando si risvegliano te la fanno passare brutta non me lo aspettavo mica...
Anche perchè dopo la prima volta era tipo sconvolto.
Tenero
(quanto so bastarda, lo so, gioco e vinco facile a sconvolgere un pupetto ventenne, ma mi gusta troppo sta cosa, utilizzerò tutte le armi a mia disposizione, muahahahah:diavoletto
Felicemente sconvolto, direi, e mi dice che non era più abituato e che deve riprendere i ritmi.
"Ma stai attenta che hai risvegliato il TUTTO in me...."
Mi fa, tipo minaccia velata, e devo dire che mi sono trattenuta a stento dallo scoppiargli a ridere in faccia per la frase da figaccione alla Clint Eastwood.
Detta da lui, poi.
"waaa, che pauuuraaaa, oddio, adesso muoio":girlimpossible:, avrei voluto dirgli.
E invece ho fatto bene a tapparmi quella boccaccia miscredente, cacchio!
Che a sto secondo giro m'ha rigirato come na frittella e io ero lì che gli lasciavo fare di tutto e di più senza battere ciglio.
E' che sto tipo è strano, è particolare, e mi ispira tante cosette che non pensavo potesse risvegliarmi uno come lui.
Ok, poteva rimanere una bellissima notte da trombamici la cosa, e invece ci si è messa di mezzo la mia testolina perversa che mi suggerisce tremila cose che pensavo di dovermi tappare la bocca se non volevo sconvolgerlo, ma invece la cosa più strana che non avrei mai detto è che lui mi segue in questi miei ragionamenti bacati, me li fomenta  e me li stimola ancora di più e anzi, devo ammettere che nascono proprio da lui, perchè se non avesse fatto certe cosette manco mi sarebbero mai venuti in mente.
Comunque in tutto ciò siamo rimasti *appiccicati *come serpi sudaticce tutto il tempo, ed è una cosa strana ma che mi piace, parlavamo e dovevamo interromperci per la necessità di sbaciucchiarci, filosofeggiavamo e dovevamo interromperci perchè ricominciavamo a darci giù, è stata una cosa fino allo sfinimento dei sensi proprio, oltre il corpo, anche quando "lui laggiù" manco rispondeva più e "lei laggiù" non ne poteva più si continuava uguale imperterriti, e poi carezze e cosce e pelle strusciata e parole e fiati e baci tutto il tempo che è un *contatto fisico intimissimo* che nemmeno con B. avevo....che lui sì che lo volevo davvero, che mi piaceva da morire anche perchè lo conoscevo mica da due giorni, e lo desideravo tanto come uomo e come persona...allora in quel caso mi dico OK ci sta tutta st'intimità e sto stare appiccicaticci come due fidanzatini anche se non lo si è ufficialmente, dato che cmq lo si desidera perchè c'è un sentimento forte di fondo, oltre che tanta attrazione fisica, e allora benvengano i gesti affettuosi e da pucci pucci anche con l'amante se tanto quello nasce e ti vengono spontanei,
PERò,
 col Toyboy NO.
Non ci stanno tutte ste cose di mezzo, né tutta sta conoscenza dietro né tutto sto desiderio.
*E allora perchè tutto sto appiccicume, a che pro?*
Di sentimenti direi manco a parlarne, almeno per me, e allora che diamine sarà?
Non so, so solo che non riuscivo proprio a staccarmi e alla fine abbiamo fatto le otto e son ritornata talmente stanca acciaccata e splendidamente odorante a casa che mi sentivo fatta come dopo una sbornia.
Cmq io QUI non le posso dire certe cose, che sennò Admin mi censura pure il nome, però io non ce la faccio proprio a lasciare le cose a metà quindi sappiate che il resoconto lo trovate anche da un'altra parte, qui, http://lolitahaze.iobloggo.com/
che sarebbe il mio blog dove posso scrivere liberamente tutte le sozzerie che mi aggradano :carneval:
vado va....


----------



## Spider (5 Gennaio 2013)

...impressionante Babsi!!!!
mi sei piaciuta... molto.
ma il ToyBoy alla fine te lo sei scopato, oppure no?


----------



## Tebe (6 Gennaio 2013)

anche io voglio diventare una biscia sudaticcia e odorosa...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Gennaio 2013)

anche qui puoi scrivere tutto quello che ti va ... e forse anche di più ... non mettiamo asterischi alle parole osé se non manualmente


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Spider;bt6975 ha detto:
			
		

> ...impressionante Babsi!!!!
> mi sei piaciuta... molto.
> ma il ToyBoy alla fine te lo sei scopato, oppure no?


Ehm Spider....credo ti sia sfuggito qualche PICCOLO particolare del racconto...
dimmi che non l'hai letto su!!!


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz;bt6977 ha detto:
			
		

> anche qui puoi scrivere tutto quello che ti va ... e forse anche di più ... non mettiamo asterischi alle parole osé se non manualmente


E' che non mi andava di farmi riconoscere subito :mexican:


----------



## Spider (7 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt6986 ha detto:
			
		

> E' che non mi andava di farmi riconoscere subito :mexican:


..non dirmi che è tutto vero!!!!!!!!
io speravo nel potere della scrittura e dell'immaginazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

Spider;bt6975 ha detto:
			
		

> ...impressionante Babsi!!!!
> mi sei piaciuta... molto.
> ma il ToyBoy alla fine te lo sei scopato, oppure no?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Spider;bt6993 ha detto:
			
		

> ..non dirmi che è tutto vero!!!!!!!!
> io speravo nel potere della scrittura e dell'immaginazione.


Spider spero sia una presa per il culo, la tua.
Ti rispondo uguale anche se la tua sorpresa mia sa tanto di eccessivo e proprio per questo di finto e derisorio, ma cmq, sì, chiaro che è tutto vero.
perchè dovrei inventarmi ste due boiate?


----------



## Gian (26 Aprile 2013)

racconto molto interessante, uno squarcioautentico  nella vita sessuale dei giovani (quelli veri, non i vecchi che si atteggiano a giovani, io li trovo deleteri).
Come è finita, mi chiedo ora a fine aprile?
Lui ti piaceva, parrebbe, e non è detto che un ragazzo conosciuto solo per il sesso non possa diventare per te  una storia importante .
Mi pare di capire che ci fosse molto feeling.
Che è poi l'anticamera dell'amore 
ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

Gian;bt8162 ha detto:
			
		

> racconto molto interessante, uno squarcioautentico  nella vita sessuale dei giovani (quelli veri, non i vecchi che si atteggiano a giovani, io li trovo deleteri).
> Come è finita, mi chiedo ora a fine aprile?
> Lui ti piaceva, parrebbe, e non è detto che un ragazzo conosciuto solo per il sesso non possa diventare per te  una storia importante .
> Mi pare di capire che ci fosse molto feeling.
> ...


Me lo chiedevo anch'io come fosse andata a finire
Mi spieghi un po' cosa intendi per vecchi che si atteggiano a giovani e perché li trovi deleteri?


----------



## Gian (26 Aprile 2013)

ogni riferimento a persone realmente esistenti è puramente voluto.


----------



## babsi (27 Aprile 2013)

Gian;bt8162 ha detto:
			
		

> racconto molto interessante, uno squarcioautentico  nella vita sessuale dei giovani (quelli veri, non i vecchi che si atteggiano a giovani, io li trovo deleteri).
> Come è finita, mi chiedo ora a fine aprile?
> Lui ti piaceva, parrebbe, e non è detto che un ragazzo conosciuto solo per il sesso non possa diventare per te  una storia importante .
> Mi pare di capire che ci fosse molto feeling.
> ...


Ciao Gian, vedi la cosa col ToyBoy non l'ho mai concepita come se potesse diventare una cosa importante, non ci sono i presupposti (io fidanzata-lui idem), né tanto meno i sentimenti per; ma anche quel poco che poteva esserci, intendo una serena "trombamicizia", non ha avuto modo di evolversi in quel senso perchè, fondamentalmente, io ora vivo in spagna e lui in italia, e ritornando ogni 2/3 mesi non è che ci sia stato tutto questo tempo né voglia per vedersi e approfondire. L'ultima volta che sono tornata a casa, a pasqua, ci siamo rivisti, ma è stato molto meno bello delle altre volte, non so. Io ero meno coinvolta, mi è piaciuto ma non ho sentito tutto il trasporto e la passione delle prime. E' che ti ripeto, questa cosa non ha avuto tempo di crescere, perché appena ci siamo conosciuti io me ne sono rivolata via, e le cose appena nate non reggono attraverso skype o i messaggi. All'inizio ci mandavamo tremila messaggi al giorno, e ci video chiamavamo su skype, poi sempre meno, finché ora quasi zero, giusto quando capita.
Ma ti ripeto, a me non me ne frega nulla, io qui ho la mia vita e ora devo pensare a vivermi serenamente questo Erasmus, finché dura, ho tutt'altri interessi e obiettivi nella testa; magari se lo avessi conosciuto mentre vivevo in italia le cose sarebbero state diverse, non so, magari ora non parlerei così, però boh, ad essere sincera ho sempre avuto l'impressione, col passare del tempo, che lui mi piacesse sempre meno e che l'interesse anziché aumentare diminuiva sempre più.
E poi, ora è ritornata un'altra persona nella mia vita.
Una persona che pensavo fosse ormai sparita, e invece adesso ha fatto capolino come niente fosse e torna a sconvolgermi i piani.
E il toyboy, rispetto a lui, perde ogni minima speranza e viene spazzato via giusto nell'angolino più piccolo della mia testa, a fare solo da contorno.


----------



## Gian (27 Aprile 2013)

ti ringrazio molto per questa tua testimonianza...è interessante come ho detto prima il modo di intendere sesso e passione in voi giovani, forse sono cambiate molto cose rispetto ai nostri tempi...apparentemente sembrava che la storia col Tipo ti prendesse molto ma poi hai spiegato bene l'evoluzione/involuzione. E' che spesso passione non fa rima con "amore" e in fin dei conti è giusto che da giovani ognuno faccia le sue esperienze positive o negative, in modo tale da crescere, perchè è questo è fondamentalmente l'obiettivo.
Auguri per i tuoi studi. In bocca al lupo. Ti leggiamo !


----------

